# Día de la Raza - 12 octubre



## Luis Albornoz

Hola todos:

12 de octubre, Día de la Raza, o al menos así era cuando yo era chico. Ahora está muy devaluado, muy criticado, muy... bueh.
Pero acá en Argentina sigue siendo feriado, pero eso sí se corre al lunes más cercano, por tanto el feriado será el próximo lunes.
Me gustaría saber que repercusión tiene el 12 de octubre en España y en otros países que al igual que Argentina tiene a España como la Madre Patria. Es un día más o es un día importante, o al menos es un feriado.


----------



## papagainho

Aquí, en España, se celebra como el día del Pilar, y/o el día de la Hispanidad. Para mi es sencillamente feriado, pero normalmente no hago mucho caso a estas "fiestas" oficiales.
En España no se trabaja, pero no te puedo decir si es o no importante para la gente.

Un saludo


----------



## pickypuck

papagainho said:


> En España no se trabaja, pero no te puedo decir si es o no importante para la gente.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Bueno, no trabajan los empleados públicos pero la empresa privada es otro cantar. Aquí abrieron ayer el Carrefour, el Urende, y demás establecimientos. También es el "Día de las Fuerzas Armadas", por lo que hay un desfile militar en Madrid. De hecho, este desfile es lo único que se hace este día. Bueno, también está la ofrenda floral a la Virgen del Pilar, pero creo que esto tiene repercusión sólo a nivel de Zaragoza o Aragón. Personalmente me gustaría que hubiera algo civil también, como cuando se celebran los días de las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas.

¡Olé!


----------



## Fernando

Perdón, pero el 12 de octubre en España no es el día de las FFAA sino la Fiesta Nacional (aparte de la Virgen del Pilar, el día de la Hispanidad y el de la Guardia Civil). El día de las FFAA es el 30 de mayo (Fernando III el Santo).

Hay un desfile como lo hay el 4 de julio en EEUU (donde tienen su día del Veterano) y el 14 de julio en Francia.

Hay también actos civiles, pero reconozco que debería de haber más. Por motivos que no vienen al caso desde el Gobierno (cualquiera) no se le da la importancia que tiene.

En España en todo caso, si bien las fiestas tienen poca importancia, es una fiesta muy conocida y seguida. Yo vivo en Madrid y como en todas las grandes ciudades las fiestas no se siguen.


----------



## barrakuda

La gente se está volviendo muy pràctica, es un día de fiesta más. Si se desea participar en cualquiera de las manifestaciones político/religiosas/militares del día es muy libre de hacerlo pero la mayoría tienen más ganas de disfrutar de un largo fin de semana porque todavía hace un tiempo magnífico para bañarse.


----------



## papagainho

pickypuck said:


> Bueno, no trabajan los empleados públicos pero la empresa privada es otro cantar.
> ¡Olé!


 
Pues en Ávila ha abierto el Carrefour, pero te aseguro que no es la única empresa privada que existe y que el pequeño comercio ha cerrado en su mayoría. Lo que pasa es que las grandes superficies y grandes empresas se quieren aprovechar de que la gente cierra por que es un día de fiesta para ellos abrir sin competencia.  Pero eso es otro tema.


----------



## fenixpollo

Luis Albornoz said:


> Me gustaría saber que repercusión tiene el 12 de octubre en España y en otros países que al igual que Argentina tiene a España como la Madre Patria. Es un día más o es un día importante, o al menos es un feriado.


 Vivo en una zona que tiene España e Inglaterra como madres patrias, aunque queda para otro hilo la discusión acerca de cuál tiene más importancia.  Así que voy a contestar tu pregunta. El 12 de Octubre ya no es dia festivo para negocios, ni para el gobierno... aunque muchas escuelas tomaron un día de descanso en esta semana para celebrarlo. En algunas ciudades con altos números de inmigrantes hispanohablantes, hay un festival cultural en un parque en el centro de la ciudad. 

Si no fuera por esas celebraciones locales, el día seguiría yendo hacia el olvido... aunque los descendientes de los inmigrantes italianos han tomado ese día como celebración de orgullo italiano, y son ellos que en las últimas décadas han hecho gran esfuerzo para promover la fecha y mantenerlo como día feriado.

Una corrección chiquita, Fernando: 





Fernando said:


> Hay un desfile como lo hay el 4 de julio en EEUU (donde tienen su día del Veterano) y el 14 de julio en Francia.


 En los EEUU, el 4 de Julio es el día de independencia, igual como el día del Bastile en Francia, el 14 de Julio. El día del veterano en los EEUU es el 11 de Noviembre. El 12 de Octubre se llama Columbus Day.


----------



## rocioteag

Pues, en México ya no se recuerda, es mas, solo en las escuelas se enseña que es el dia de la Raza, pero no es festivo (no trabajar) ni para empresas gubernamentales ni privadas, los niños van a la escuela, en fin, es un día de lo normal.
 
Cosa que, ahora que lo pienso, me parece bastante extraña.....


----------



## natasha2000

A ver... Una pregunta. En España, este día se llama Día de la Hispanidad. ¿Por qué en Américas lo llaman Día de la Raza? Raza? ¿Qué raza? Hispana?

PD: La verdad es que tampoco lo tengo claro por qué se llama Día de la Hispanindad. Lo más lógico sería el Día de Colón, o el Día de descubrimiento o algo así...


----------



## fenixpollo

La Raza *Mestiza* -- una nueva raza; la mezcla de las raíces europeas e indígenas, que comenzó con el "descubrimiento" del Nuevo Mundo.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No creo que sea el día de la raza mestiza, sino de la hispánica (otra cosa es que eso tenga sentido, porque es un término de uso más arcaico y de ámbito cultural) porque en España también se llamaba antiguamente Día de la Raza y aquí no hay mestizos.

Más info:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Día_de_la_Hispanidad

En España el principal interés que tiene es que es festivo y propenso a los puentes (diría yo que la mayor parte de la gente lo llama directamente "puente de la hispanidad"). Interés patriotero lo tienen cuatro gatos.


----------



## fenixpollo

Dr. Quizá said:


> No creo que sea el día de la raza mestiza, sino de la hispánica (otra cosa es que eso tenga sentido, porque es un término de uso más arcaico y de ámbito cultural) porque en España también se llamaba antiguamente Día de la Raza y aquí no hay mestizos.


 ¿Y por qué se celebra el día de la hispanidad en el día que un italiano llegó al Nuevo Mundo?


----------



## Namakemono

Te equivocas. Fue el día en que cientos de españoles llegaron al nuevo mundo en barcos españoles con el consentimiento de España.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

fenixpollo said:


> ¿Y por qué se celebra el día de la hispanidad en el día que un italiano llegó al Nuevo Mundo?



Porque es la fecha más significativa y bien definida, que marcó el inicio de la colonización y la expedición de Colón era española (de hecho partió de un puerto muy cercano a mi ciudad y con gente de la misma), pero Colón no colonizó él nada, a pesar de su nombre  Además de que no se sabe con seguridad que fuese genovés (aunque sí es la teoría que parece más sólida).


----------



## Totopi

Hola fenixpollo:
No era mi intención intervenir en esta charla, pero eso de afirmar que Cristobal Colón era italiano... Hay muchas dudas sobre su origen, sobre todo porque él mismo se encargó de que no lo tuviésemos nada claro. Así que lo de italiano mejor dejarlo entre interroganes. A muchos países les interesa ser el lugar de procedencia de Colón, incluso creo que hay varios pueblos de España que se lo disputan...
Saludos,


----------



## Tomby

fenixpollo said:


> ¿Y por qué se celebra el día de la hispanidad en el día que un italiano llegó al Nuevo Mundo?


*Porque la gloria del Descubrimiento se la llevó España. Así de simple.*  
Por otra parte nadie sabe con certeza si Cristóbal Colón era genovés, español o portugués. Pero de la tripulación si que podemos afirmar que era española. Poco o nada más hay que añadir a tu pregunta. 
¡Saludos!


----------



## lithium:

Por curiosidad, ¿se celebra ese día en Italia también?
En mi país (Inglaterra), por supuesto que no.
He leído un poco sobre la teoría de que Colón era de hecho catalán.
Posiblemente lo único seguro es que no era el primer europeo en "descubrir" América...


----------



## Tomby

Tombatossals said:


> *Porque la gloria del Descubrimiento se la llevó España. Así de simple.*
> Por otra parte nadie sabe con certeza si Cristóbal Colón era genovés, español o portugués. Pero de la tripulación si que podemos afirmar que era española. Poco o nada más hay que añadir a tu pregunta.
> ¡Saludos!


AÑADO:
El Ayuntamiento de Cuba, la Fundación Alentejo-Terra Madre y el Núcleo de Amigos de Cuba llevarán a efecto, el próximo el día 28 de octubre, en la villa de Cuba, un homenaje a Cristóbal Colón, con la inauguración de un monumento al navegante en la plaza central de la villa (actual Plaza del Tribunal) dando su nombre a la misma. La ceremonia se iniciará a las 11 horas de la mañana.
El día 20 de Mayo salió a la luz pública el libro "Cristóbal Colón era Portugués", una obra compuesta por varios textos de Manuel Luciano da Silva y de Sílvia Jorge da Silva, investigadores que desde hace algún tiempo trabajan sobre esta temática. 
El acto de presentación de esta publicación tuvo lugar en el Club Literario Portuense, coincidiendo la con la fecha de los 500 años de la muerte del navegante y descubridor de las Américas. En el debate participaron, además de los propios autores, el Dr. Francisco Pólvora, representante del Ayuntamiento de Cuba y el Ingeniero Carlos Calado, presidente del Núcleo de los Amigos de Cuba, también gran defensor de esta tesis. 
Fue una iniciativa más, en el sentido de que todos coinciden que Cristóbal Colón fue el portugués Salvador Fernandes Zarco, nacido en Cuba.
(Traducido de la página web del Ayuntamiento la villa de Cuba (Portugal).

Por otra parte *lithium* dice:


> "He leído un poco sobre la teoría de que Colón era de hecho catalán.
> Posiblemente lo único seguro es que no era el primer europeo en "descubrir" América..."


Efectivamente, ya se ha comentado que podía ser español, por tanto, catalán. Otra tierra española que reclama sus orígenes son las Islas Baleares. ¿Qué no fue el primer europeo en descubrir América? De acuerdo, *pero fue* (junto con la tripulación española) *el primero en ir, volver y contarlo*; primero al Rey de Portugal [como represalia por haberse negado a costearle el viaje] y después a los Reyes Católicos de España que estaban reunidos en el Salón del _Consell de Cent_ en Barcelona. Lo dicho, la gloria fue para España y eso nadie lo puede negar.
¡Saludos cordiales y buenos días!


----------



## norma 126

En la Argentina, se está hablando que el 12 de octubre, no sea mas feriado porqué los pueblos indigenas aducen, que no hay nada que festejar, que el descubrimiento de américa fué un Genocidio.


----------



## natasha2000

norma 126 said:


> En la Argentina, se está hablando que el 12 de octubre, no sea mas feriado porqué los pueblos indigenas aducen, que no hay nada que festejar, que el descubrimiento de américa fué un Genocidio.


 
No es la primera vez que oígo esto. De alguna manera, me parece muy lógico que de verdad no hay nada que celebrar en la Américas. Para los indígenas, el 12 de octubre significa el día cuando empezó el gran genocidio y al final les puso en el sitio de ciudadanos de segundo orden...
Si Colón no hubiera sido tan curioso, igual hoy lad dos Américas estarían pobladas exclusivamente por indígenas y no se hablaría ni español ni inglés ni portugués ni francés, sino quechua, o nauhatl... Hombre, ni siquiera tendría ese nombre...


----------



## HUMBERT0

natasha2000 said:


> No es la primera vez que oígo esto. De alguna manera, me parece muy lógico que de verdad no hay nada que celebrar en la Américas. Para los indígenas, el 12 de octubre significa el día cuando empezó el gran genocidio y al final les puso en el sitio de ciudadanos de segundo orden...
> Si Colón no hubiera sido tan curioso, igual hoy lad dos Américas estarían pobladas exclusivamente por indígenas y no se hablaría ni español ni inglés ni portugués ni francés, sino quechua, o nauhatl... Hombre, ni siquiera tendría ese nombre...


Pero si no hubiera sido él, hubiera sido otro. Y no hay vuelta de hoja, hubieran sido colonizadas estas tierras por otros...
Eso del descubrimiento... ¿Andábamos perdidos?


----------



## natasha2000

HUMBERT0 said:


> Pero si no hubiera sido él, hubiera sido otro. Y no hay vuelta de hoja, hubieran sido colonizadas estas tierras por otros...


 
Desgraciadamente, tienes razón...



> Eso del descubrimiento... ¿Andábamos perdidos?


 
Bastante... jejeje.... No olvides, Colón buscaba nueva ruta para la India... De hecho, murió sin saber que había encontrado un continente nuevo...


----------



## Tomby

Nadie obliga a nadie a celebrar nada. De hecho, en España se celebra el día de "España y de la Hispanidad" como en otros paises celebran su propia fiesta nacional. Aquí hace años, mas de 50, que ha desaparecido ese nombre de "Día de la Raza".
Lo importante es que Colón, ayudado por la Reina Isabel la Católica de España, descubrió América o creía haber llegado a otras tierras, o sea, pensaba haber hecho al revés el viaje que posteriormente (1497) realizaria el navegante portugués Vasco da Gama. Sea como fuere fue, volvió y lo contó.
¿Que hay tribus indígenas que no son partidarias de tal conmemoración? Nadie les obliga a nada. ¿Genocídio? Que yo sepa los Estados Unidos, Canadá, la India, África del Sur y Autralia no fueron colonizados por españoles.
Que yo sepa España nunca tuvo ninguna colonia en el África negra. La única posesión que tuvo fue la actual Guinea Ecuatorial, un minúsculo territorio que consiguió en 1778: el Rey de Portugal cedió a España parte de la Guinea y España cedió a Portugal parte del actual interior brasileño próximo a Paraguay pero a instancias del Rei de Portugal, en beneficio de su imperio. Por tanto, si la próxima "embestida" es el tráfico de negros, no fue España "la mas culpable", antes hay otras honorables naciones mas expertas y aventajadas.
Está muy bien eso de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Y peor cuando este tipo de situaciones provienen de los sectores separatistas que desprestigiando a su propio país se sienten "liberalizados".
Por cierto, en la última década han llegado a España más de cuatro millones de inmigrantes de todo el mundo. ¿Serán genocidas o invasores? No, en absoluto, ante todo son personas que buscan una prosperidad para ellos y sus familias.
Para acabar, ¿deberiamos pedir una indemnización a los herederos directos del Imperio Romano, o sea a los italianos, por haber invadido la Península Ibérica hace mas de 2.200 años? Sería de risa, vamos.
Happy weekend!


----------



## natasha2000

Tombatossals said:


> Nadie obliga a nadie a celebrar nada. De hecho, en España se celebra el día de "España y de la Hispanidad" como en otros paises celebran su propia fiesta nacional. Aquí hace años, mas de 50, que ha desaparecido ese nombre de "Día de la Raza".
> Lo importante es que Colón, ayudado por la Reina Isabel la Católica de España, descubrió América o creía haber llegado a otras tierras, o sea, pensaba haber hecho al revés el viaje que posteriormente (1497) realizaria el navegante portugués Vasco da Gama. Sea como fuere fue, volvió y lo contó.
> ¿Que hay tribus indígenas que no son partidarias de tal conmemoración? Nadie les obliga a nada. ¿Genocídio? Que yo sepa los Estados Unidos, Canadá, la India, África del Sur y Autralia no fueron colonizados por españoles.
> Que yo sepa España nunca tuvo ninguna colonia en el África negra. La única posesión que tuvo fue la actual Guinea Ecuatorial, un minúsculo territorio que consiguió en 1778: el Rey de Portugal cedió a España parte de la Guinea y España cedió a Portugal parte del actual interior brasileño próximo a Paraguay pero a instancias del Rei de Portugal, en beneficio de su imperio. Por tanto, si la próxima "embestida" es el tráfico de negros, no fue España "la mas culpable", antes hay otras honorables naciones mas expertas y aventajadas.
> Está muy bien eso de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Y peor cuando este tipo de situaciones provienen de los sectores separatistas que desprestigiando a su propio país se sienten "liberalizados".
> Por cierto, en la última década han llegado a España más de cuatro millones de inmigrantes de todo el mundo. ¿Serán genocidas o invasores? No, en absoluto, ante todo son personas que buscan una prosperidad para ellos y sus familias.
> Para acabar, ¿deberiamos pedir una indemnización a los herederos directos del Imperio Romano, o sea a los italianos, por haber invadido la Península Ibérica hace mas de 2.200 años? Sería de risa, vamos.
> Happy weekend!


 
Perdon... Per ¿Qué mosca te ha picado?
¿Alguien aquí aa dicho algo concreto contra España? 
Yo no soy española sino sólo una inmigrante en tu precioso país, pero sí que sé un dicho español:
"Quien se pica ajos come."

Y si ya has empezado, te lo digo. Los inmigrantes en cualquier país y no sólo en España no se comportan de la manera como se han comportado los conquistadores de las dos Américas. Comparar éstos dos me parece... irrespetuoso, como mínimo de mal gusto.


----------



## castellano

Tombatossals said:


> Nadie obliga a nadie a celebrar nada. De hecho, en España se celebra el día de "España y de la Hispanidad" como en otros paises celebran su propia fiesta nacional. Aquí hace años, mas de 50, que ha desaparecido ese nombre de "Día de la Raza".
> Lo importante es que Colón, ayudado por *la Reina Isabel la Católica de España*, descubrió América o creía haber llegado a otras tierras, o sea, pensaba haber hecho al revés el viaje que posteriormente (1497) realizaria el navegante portugués Vasco da Gama. Sea como fuere fue, volvió y lo contó.


 

Un inciso: la reina que ayudó a Colón era *Isabel* 'la Católica' , *REINA de la Corona de CASTILLA*.
España, como Estado-nación actual, no existía por entonces.

Creo recordar, porque lo leí hace tiempo en alguna parte, que aquellos primeros descubridores no hicieron en descubrimiento en nombre de los reyes de España (que no existían como tales), sino en nombre de los monarcas de Castilla y de León. 

Por cierto, no me gusta lo de 'el día de la raza' . ¿Qué raza? Los españoles de hoy somos una mezcla de todo el que ha pasado por nuestra Iberia: íberos, celtas, romanos, germanos, árabes, bereberes, franceses....creo que, felizmente, ese nombre 'día de la raza' ya está bastante olvidado.

¡salud!


----------



## claudine2006

lithium: said:


> Por curiosidad, ¿se celebra ese día en Italia también?
> En mi país (Inglaterra), por supuesto que no.
> He leído un poco sobre la teoría de que Colón era de hecho catalán.
> Posiblemente lo único seguro es que no era el primer europeo en "descubrir" América...


En Italia no se celebra, pero los italianos estamos convencidos de que Cristoforo Colombo era italiano.
El nombre "dia de la raza" me gusta poco, en España se habla de "día de la hispanidad", en realidad no hay mucho que celebrar.


----------



## AGATHA2

*Porque la gloria del Descubrimiento se la llevó España. Así de simple.*  


Vaya gloria !!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Tombatossals, faltó citar las palabras en este hilo que ofendieran a tu patria para que reaccionaras de esa forma. Alguien dijo que no se debe celebrar el día 12, y parece que lo tomaste como insulto. ¿Por qué?  En vez de darnos un sermón de manera condescendiente, mejor explícanos la razón por la cual los españoles toman tan de pecho ese día.

No, mejor no... ya vi que otros foreros han explicado que el logro de encontrar el Nuevo Mundo es un punto de orgullo nacional para los españoles -- tanto que hasta quieren cambiar la nacionalidad del santo Descubridor.


----------



## Namakemono

Una cosa es celebrar que, pese a las brutalidades cometidas para llegar a este punto, hoy seamos países hermanos culturalmente similares que hablamos un idioma común y nos ayudamos mutuamente (flujos migratorios) y otra muy distinta es celebrar el día porque comenzó una masacre y un expolio. Me atrevo a pensar que el 90% de la gente celebra lo primero.


----------



## Tomby

En resumidas cuentas, que en España, ni nos podemos sentir españoles, ni poder celebrar el "Día de España y de la Hispanidad". Además somos los inventores de los genicídios. Si a eso les sumamos que aquí admitimos a todos los "sin papeles" que llegan y decimos que estamos con ellos nos califican de "racistas". [Ver por TV las barcas que llegan a Canarias diariamente llenas de inmigrantes que pagan un billete (perdón una deuda casi vitalicia a la mafia de sus paises) y aquí son recibidos por la Cruz Roja, curados de sus enfermedades y alimentados].
¡Pues no sé que seriamos si hubiesemos votado como votó Suiza hace una semana!
En fin, soy el racismo personificado por intentar argumentar que en España se celebra una fiesta llamada "Hispanidad". ¡Gracias, compañeros!


----------



## fenixpollo

No, no eres un racista por intentar argumentar que en España se celebra una fiesta llamada "Hispanidad".  Eso lo puedes argumentar muy bien en este hilo, iría muy al tema de la pregunta original, y me ayudaría a entender lo que significa ser "hispano" o "español".

Eres un racista si dices que los que viven en España tienen que rechazar a los que vienen de afuera para mantener la "hispanidad", y negar la celebración de ese día de la hispanidad a todos que no formen parte de _tu_ "grupo". edit: muchas de tus palabras indican que estás en contra de la inmigración, lo cual me dice que quieres negar la hispanidad a inmigrantes.


----------



## Tomby

fenixpollo said:


> Eres un racista por decir que los que viven en España tienen que rechazar a los que vienen de afuera para mantener la "hispanidad", y negar la celebración de ese día de la hispanidad a todos que no formen parte de _tu_ "grupo".


*Eso no lo he dicho yo*. Demuéstralo donde.
¡Saludos!


----------



## fenixpollo

Tombatossals said:


> *Eso no lo he dicho yo*. Demuéstralo donde.
> ¡Saludos!


 Como quieras...





Tombatossals said:


> Si a eso les sumamos que aquí admitimos a todos los "sin papeles" que llegan y decimos que estamos con ellos nos califican de "racistas".
> ¡Pues no sé que seriamos si hubiesemos votado como votó Suiza hace una semana!





Tombatossals said:


> post deleted...


----------



## pickypuck

fenixpollo said:


> ...España y su Día de la Hispanidad...


 
Simplemente como información, decir que el 12 de Octubre es la Fiesta Nacional de España y así es como viene reflejado en el Boletín Oficial del Estado. Las demás celebraciones entran en el ámbito de lo particular.


----------



## Tomby

Pero vamos a ver, Natasha2000. Creo que estás exagerando un poco y no admites que te rebatan cualquier idea. Por si fuera poco me dices, entre otras cosas "que soy un amargado", "un ignorante inmenso", "[que los negros] ni siquiera existen para mi", "¡Pero qué mala gente eres!", etc.
¿Piensas realmente que hay para tanto? ¿Para tanto insulto porque tu y yo tenemos puntos de vista distintos? ¿Te he vetado la entrada en España o estoy en contra de que vivas en ella?
Llevo 10 meses en el foro y nadie ha proferido ningún insulto contra mi. ¿Me merezco esto por decir que en España hay una fiesta llamada Fiesta Nacional de España (popularmente "Hispanidad"), que yo no celebré. Lo unico que dije es que la gloria del Descubrimiento de América fue para España. Si no hubieran llegado allí los españoles hubieran llegados otros, ingleses, franceses, portugueses, por nombrar a tres nacionalidades. Yo sólo estoy orgulloso de mi país, como tu lo estás del tuyo. Normal. Cuando estuve en Eslovenia, Liubliana, Postonija Jama, Zagreb, parte de Croacia, etc., antes de la desintegración de Yugoslavia me pareció un país excepcional, pero bueno este no es el caso que nos ocupa.
Pues no, aquí se desencadena una serie de despropósitos con los genocídios, matanzas, asesinatos que nada tienen que ver conmigo ni con mi manera de pensar, y lo peor de todo es que tu y yo estamos monopolizando el foro en detrimento el resto de foristas.
Obviamente tenemos puntos de vista distintos y basta. Por favor, que reine la sensatez y no nos quemémos la sangre inutilmente.
Si te he ofendido en algo, espero que sepas perdonarme.
Por mi el tema creo que deberíamos zanjarlo.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Tomby

fenixpollo said:


> Lamento que en mi último post no me expliqué bien. Lo he redactado. Tú dijiste que te llamaron racista por defender a España y su Día de la Hispanidad, pero nadie en este hilo usó ese término antes que tu (que yo sepa). Perdóname si puse las palabras en tu boca... mejor dejo que tus palabras hablen por sí solas.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


¡Hola Fenixpollo! Tranquilo, no hay porque pedir perdón cuando no se ofende. Yo sólo me lo he tomado como una simple discusión entre foristas que tenemos distintas maneras de ver las cosas.
Así mismo, aprovecho también para pedirte perdón publicamente si en algo te he ofendido.
Tu actitud te honra. ¡Gracias!
¡Feliz domingo!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Y para volver al tema del hilo ....



> Me gustaría saber que repercusión tiene el 12 de octubre en España y en otros países que al igual que Argentina tiene a España como la Madre Patria. Es un día más o es un día importante, o al menos es un feriado.



Les pido el favor de dejar de hacer las acusaciones personales.

Y (dice ella, tambien dejando el tema por un momento) es algo parecido a una fiesta que celebramos todos los paises del Commonwealth hasta los 70s , llamado Dominion Day.  Entonces los paises diferentes tambien hablaron del imperialismo, y cada pais dejó de celebrarlo.  Ahora cada pais celebramos un día nacional.  Si sea bueno o malo es para otro hilo.


----------



## zebedee

Tombatossals said:


> y lo peor de todo es que *tu y yo estamos monopolizando el foro en detrimento el resto de foristas.*
> Obviamente tenemos puntos de vista distintos y basta. Por favor, *que reine la sensatez* y no nos quemémos la sangre inutilmente.



Sabias palabras, Tombatossals.

MOD NOTE:
Gracias Felixpollo y Tombatossals por haber recapitulado.

En este foro, el debate está bienvenido pero la discusión subida de tono, no.



			
				Word Reference Rules said:
			
		

> II. The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone.
> 
> III. We welcome members who share our goals and philosophy, and agree to act in accord with the rules and guidelines of the Forums.


Todo post agresivo ha sido y será eliminado.  

Si no podéis discutir sin recurrir a la violencia verbal, este hilo será cerrado.

zebedee
Culture Moderator


----------



## Jaén

Y bueno, una vez restablecida la paz y la cordialidad, volvemos al asunto principal: El 12 de octubre.

Si cabe la experiencia de un hispanohablante en Brasil, aquí no se celebra la llegada de los Españoles, bueno, de Colón/Colombo y sus caravelas, el 12 de octubre es festivo debido a que ese día se atribuyó el aparecimiento de la Virgen María en una ciudad cerca de São Paulo (160 km). Como la virgen 'apareció', se le dio el nombre de Nossa Senhora da Conceição Aparecida (Nuestra Senhora - o Virgen - de la Concepción Aparecida). Nada que ver con el aparecimiento de la Virgen de Guadalupe (en 1531), pero no quiero entrar en terreno espinoso .

Cabe señalar que así como Guadalupe, en México, el nombre de Aparecida/Aparecido fue bastante común por mucho tiempo, se les llama cariñosamente Cida o Cido (por eso al 'SIDA/VIH' se le llama 'AIDS'). Ahora no, ahora los niños/niñas se llaman Luana, Keyra, Mattheus y otros nombres por el estilo.

En fin, en el mundo moderno, es un feriado muy importante, con romerías y procesiones hacia la Basílica de Aparecida (la ciudad donde todo ocurrió pasó a llamarse así). Ese día también se celebra el día del niño. Pero como todo gran feriado en Brasil, y sobre todo si se puede hacer puente (feriadão), mejor. Quien puede, y cuando el clima lo permite, se va a la playa.

Ya el 'descubrimiento de Brasil' se celebra oficialmente el 21 de abril, es el día en que Cabral llegó a la isla que llamaron de Porto Seguro en 1500. Me parece muy interesante eso, celebrar el día del descubrimiento de República Dominicana, el día del descubrimiento de México, de Guatemala, de Argentina...

Así, lo de "descubrimiento de América" no pasa de una mención en los libros de historia!

Saludos desde la Terra Brasilis!

Alberto.


----------



## HUMBERT0

El contacto entre los dos mundos dejó huella en ambos. Ni eran perfectos los venían de Europa, ni lo erán los que habitaban estas tierras, también aquí había imperios que se forjaron através de la conquista y la fuerza. Aunque no hay duda que los nativos de estas tierras se llevaron la peor parte, para nadie es un secreto que hoy en día constituyen las clases más margindas y desprotegidas _"Y en su propia tierra, he ahí la ironia"_.  Pero en hispanoamerica ya no tenemos el derecho de echarle la culpa a España por la situación actual, porque nos independizamos y asumimos la responsabilidad de autogobernarnos, para bien o para mal. Si hay marginación, discriminación, etc. a siglo y medio de independencia, en nuestras tierras, ¿no es nuestra culpa?.


----------



## Silo

Estoy actualmente leyendo unos estudios de unos historiadores que han investigado recientemente en los archivos de Simancas y sevilla.Parece que Cristobal Colon dejo muchisimo escrito,en español y en portugues incluso algo en frances pero ni una letra en italiano.Todo hace pensar que intento a toda costa ocultar su origen.Puede porque fuera exiliado por ser judio,por tener problemas con alguna justicia,con la iglesia,etc.Pero lo mas improbable es que fuera italiano.


----------



## SEBASTIANLEONEL

Tombatossals said:


> [Ver por TV las barcas que llegan a Canarias diariamente llenas de inmigrantes que pagan un billete (perdón una deuda casi vitalicia a la mafia de sus paises) y aquí son recibidos por la Cruz Roja, curados de sus enfermedades y alimentados].
> ¡Pues no sé que seriamos si hubiesemos votado como votó Suiza hace una semana!


Hola a todos! Ya pasaron varios días del inicio del foro y por lo que pude leer, el tema del día de la raza se desvió al problema que existe con la inmigracion.
Estoy completamente en desacuerdo con las palabras de Tombatossals, ya que ofende a los paises como el mio, en donde sufrimos la emigración de nuestras amistades en busca de un futuro más digno por la situación que crearon nuestros dirigentes corruptos y los pertenecientes a países del primer mundo que se aprovechan de todo lo que ocurre.
A todo los que opinan de esa manera sobre los inmigrantes que estan en los paises como España, les sugiero que reflexionen que cuando no hae mucho tiempo atrás vivieron momentos de extrema necesidad, y podria decir aun mayor a la que vivimos nosotros en el presente, fueron los suelos de nuestros paises los que les dieron la solución.
Saludos a todos!


----------



## SEBASTIANLEONEL

Namakemono said:


> Sé que los inmigrantes trabajan (por eso dije que no se lo daban todo hecho en respuesta a que "les dieron la solución"; la solución ni nos la dieron ellos ni se la damos nosotros, se lo hay que currar).


estoy de acuerdo en que la solución en definitiva y como debe ser, se la termina dando el inmigrante mismo, pero aclaremos que a mi país vinieron los imigrantes empobrecidos por la guerra y les dimos un lugar en donde por lo menos no eran perseguidos, en este caso Argentina si les dio la solución (como otros pasies de america).


----------



## Namakemono

En ese sentido sí, pero no era lo que yo estaba pensando. Y desde luego espero que la España haga lo mismo con perseguidos políticos.


----------



## zebedee

MOD NOTE:

Os recuerdo el tema de este hilo: Día de la Raza - 12 octubre.



Luis Albornoz said:


> Hola todos:
> 
> 12 de octubre, Día de la Raza, o al menos así era cuando yo era chico. Ahora está muy devaluado, muy criticado, muy... bueh.
> Pero acá en Argentina sigue siendo feriado, pero eso sí se corre al lunes más cercano, por tanto el feriado será el próximo lunes.
> Me gustaría saber que repercusión tiene el 12 de octubre en España y en otros países que al igual que Argentina tiene a España como la Madre Patria. Es un día más o es un día importante, o al menos es un feriado.



El hilo se está descarrilando hacia otros temas que, aunque interesantes y discutibles, aquí son off-topic. Si queréis abrir otro hilo para seguir el debate de la imigración, adelante *pero aquí no.*

Gracias por vuestra colaboración.

zebedee
Culture moderator


----------



## natasha2000

Puessssss...
Volviendo al tema, sé que en Uruguay también se celebra, porque mi jefe viene de Uruguay y también tiene el cumple el 12 de octubre así que comentaba que en los dos países donde vivía, su cumple fue/es un festivo.


----------



## GONTA

La verdad acá en El Salvador tampoco hay feriado, pero sí existe como fiesta reconocida (o sea sólo se hacen actos en las escuelas, pero también se ha devaluado). La verdad creo que tiene mucho que ver que la gente tomo conciencia -como natasha2000 dice- de que significó el exterminio de gran parte de nuestras raices, cosa que yo no valoraba o no entendía en mis años mozos (jeje) pero ahora sé lo importante que es saber de dónde venís para saber a dónde vas (y no repetir las atrocidades cometidas). 
La verdad es que, aparte de la conquista, la matanza de indígenas en 1932 por los militares de mi país nos dejaron sin esa riqueza con que cuentan en Guatemala o Perú, por ejemplo.


----------



## lady jekyll

Buenos días:
El 12 de octubre -en España, denominado "Día de la Hispanidad, en conmemoración del día en que fue descubierta América- también se celebra en muchas otras partes del mundo, aunque la fecha recibe otro nombre. En Latinoamérica se llama el "Día de la Raza", y quisiera saber dónde y cómo se celebra exactamente (¿es un día festivo?; ¿hay festejos tradicionales?). Asimismo, me gustaría saber cómo se celebra el 12 de octubre en otros países, como Estados Unidos o Inglaterra. ¿Lo harán también  países asiáticos, por ejemplo?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mirx

En México ya no se celebra, y por lo que veo tampoco en Argentina ni El Salvador. No sé cuándo empezó a no celebrarse, hace unos 15 años que yo iba a la primaria sí nos lo daban libre. 

El día ya no es feriado pero *sí es reconocido* y se celebran actos cívicos en las escuelas primarias y secundarias. Ah, y a los que traen las mechas encendidas, pues tranquilos, que no se celebran genocidios ni triunfos de ningún imperio. Se celebrá, el nacimiento de una nueva era en la historia mundial, el surgimiento de una nueva forma de vivir, se celebra la vida, la de nuestros padres y la nuestra.


----------



## lady jekyll

Qué bonito, Mirx. 
Aquí, para la gente no pasa de ser un día festivo. Incluso me atrevería a decir que la inmensa mayoría no sabe por qué se conmemora el 12 de octubre. En ningún medio de comunicación ni nada semejante se hace mención del motivo de la festividad. Es posible  que en los colegios (en primaria, principalmente) se aborde; y lo niños hagan dibujos de Colón en su carabela, eso ya no te lo sé decir, pero lo cierto es que no tiene ninguna trascendencia. Me parece una lástima, porque me gusta el concepto que mencionas: "Se celebra el nacimiento de una nueva era en la historia mundias, el surgimiento de una nueva forma de vivir, se celebra la vida, la de nuestros padres y la nuestra". Precioso.

Un saludo


----------



## Antpax

lady jekyll said:


> Qué bonito, Mirx.
> Aquí, para la gente no pasa de ser un día festivo. Incluso me atrevería a decir que la inmensa mayoría no sabe por qué se conmemora el 12 de octubre. En ningún medio de comunicación ni nada semejante se hace mención del motivo de la festividad. Es posible que en los colegios (en primaria, principalmente) se aborde; y lo niños hagan dibujos de Colón en su carabela, eso ya no te lo sé decir, pero lo cierto es que no tiene ninguna trascendencia. Me parece una lástima, porque me gusta el concepto que mencionas: "Se celebra el nacimiento de una nueva era en la historia mundias, el surgimiento de una nueva forma de vivir, se celebra la vida, la de nuestros padres y la nuestra". Precioso.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Hola:

Yo no diría tanto, la gente sí que sabe qué paso el 12 octubre, pero realmente si preguntas porqué es fiesta, te responderán "porque es el día del Pilar" (de la Virgen del Pilar). Lo del Día de la Hispanidad está bastante en desuso.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lady jekyll

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo no diría tanto, la gente sí que sabe qué paso el 12 octubre, pero realmente si preguntas porqué es fiesta, te responderán "porque es el día del Pilar" (de la Virgen del Pilar). Lo del Día de la Hispanidad está bastante en desuso.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Hola, hormiguita : 
Tal vez tengas razón y la gente esté enterada. Por lo menos, los de mi entorno no tienen ni pajolera idea, y no les culpo. Estamos en un país en el que lamentablemente se evita hacer mención de cualquier concepto o término que guarde relación con el nombre de "España". En Barcelona, lo de la "Hispanidad" no les suena para nada o no se acuerdan ya (los que conozco). Ya sólo se le llama la fiesta del Pilar. 
Pero, en cambio, en Madrid sigue siendo el Día de la Hispanidad ¿o tampoco?
Saludetes.


----------



## Antpax

lady jekyll said:


> Hola, hormiguita :
> Tal vez tengas razón y la gente esté enterada. Por lo menos, los de mi entorno no tienen ni pajolera idea, y no les culpo. Estamos en un país en el que lamentablemente se evita hacer mención de cualquier concepto o término que guarde relación con el nombre de "España". En Barcelona, lo de la "Hispanidad" no les suena para nada o no se acuerdan ya (los que conozco). Ya sólo se le llama la fiesta del Pilar.
> Pero, en cambio, en Madrid sigue siendo el Día de la Hispanidad ¿o tampoco?
> Saludetes.


 
Hola:

Por mi entorno, es el Día del Pilar, mayormente. Es más la frase más oida esta semana en mi curro es la de "a ver si llega ya el puente del Pilar" , pero si alguien dice Día de la Hispanidad, nadie se asombra. 

Es más, en los telediarios y eso dicen las dos cosas, por norma general ¿no?.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lady jekyll

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por mi entorno, es el Día del Pilar, mayormente. Es más la frase más oida esta semana en mi curro es la de "a ver si llega ya el puente del Pilar" , pero si alguien dice Día de la Hispanidad, nadie se asombra.
> 
> Es más, en los telediarios y eso dicen las dos cosas, por norma general ¿no?.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Debe de ser porque en Zaragoza se celebra el día de la Virgen del Pilar tan a lo grande, que son muy conocidas sus fiestas; aunque los desfiles de la Castellana en Madrid por el día del descubrimiento también son tela de impresionantes...


----------



## lineaadicional

Estudio en una universidad privada y mi novia trabaja en un jardín de niños del gobierno y en ambas instituciones (privada y federal), a esa fecha del 12 de octubre ya no se le da mucha importancia como cuando yo estudié la primaria; es más, no es un día feriado. Desconozco profundamente el porqué.

Me he topado como cinco veces con españoles nativos y todas las veces me he sentido inferior (no gracias a mi humildad sino al exceso de orgullo nacional de los españoles) pero aún así de presuntuosos y sin pedirle nada a Su Majestad, agradezco que Colón (italiano, español o bastardo) —a través de Isabel— y no Napoleón haya venido a inaugurar el plan de conquista.

El 12 de octubre yo lo celebraría con más ímpetu si fuera español porque obviamente estaría muy orgulloso de que mis antepasados hayan sido patrocinadores del cambio, del crecimiento y de la religión.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

El Día de la Raza, por acaso, celebra la llegada de los españoles y la consecuente desaparición de nuestras comunidades autóctonas?, si de genocidios hay que hablar.

Por supuesto que no estoy de acuerdo con el Día de la Raza y espero que comencemos a valorar a nuestros pueblos originarios de latinoamerica, que tengan el derecho de cruzarse a este lado de la frontera o a cualquier frontera si así lo desearen por la razón que fuera (sobre todo bolivianos, peruanos o guaraníes que sufren de una discriminación inaceptable aquí).

Es inconcebible que acá en los colegios de Argentina se enseñó siempre la Historia europea (realmente no estoy al tanto de los contenidos ahora). Aprendimos de la Península Hibérica, de todos los Henriques, Fernandos e Isabelas habidas y por haber; de Geografía saber distinguir el Rin mientras que el Río de la Plata bien gracias.  Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con que se enseñe cultura mundial, pero la omisión total y sistematizada de nuestra cultura latinoamericana ha sido y es aún aberrante.  Un niño de 6 años, en Cuba, le preguntó a un amigo "cómo estudiamos nosotros el pensamiento del Che" y sólo hubo un silencio vergonzoso de su parte, que es nuestra parte también mientras continuemos celebrando feriados remitibles a hechos históricos de despojo y muerte.

Aquí en la Capital Federal, en las escuelas públicas se aprendía a bailar la Jota, y la Chacarera? Y el Chamamé?  El floklore sólo es accesible en otras provincias de nuestro país.

El pasado mismo descalifica a ese día. En lo que a mi respecta, es un día de duelo.

Saludos,
Ivonne


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador:

El propósito de este foro es ayudar, tanto a los participantes como a los lectores en general, a conocer los aspectos culturales de los distintos países, culturas y grupos de personas. 

Los aportes que solo contienen opiniones personales, si bien pueden ser valiosos, tienden a derivar en polémicas que desvirtúan el espíritu que anima este espacio. 

Dado que es evidente que el tema hace que se vuelva  una y otra vez sobre discusiones que se alejan de la pregunta original, es tiempo de cerrar este hilo.

Gracias a todos por su participación y por su comprensión.

Hilo cerrado.


----------

